# Komplete Kontrol MKII: Templates



## HarmonyCore (Mar 29, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

In the standalone KK, I created a template, assigned parameters to knobs/buttons, and called it "Ark". My intention is to use a unified template for all the controls in Ark libraries. Once done with the template, it's automatically saved (no save button). Now, I opened KK inside Cubase and have no clue how to call the template. I searched everywhere in the KK plugin but couldn't find any. However, I found the Knob tab besides the Plugin tab and I expected to see my template. All knobs are empty as if they need to be configured from scratch. I couldn't see the MIDI tab (where I created the template in standalone) in the plugin version. How can I call the template I created?

On the other hand, I selected a patch and tried to configure the knobs in the Plugin tab from scratch (let's forget about templates for a second so please bare with me) but the downside of this method is that I have to configure knobs on each patch individually. In other words, it's a per NKI file basis.

This is a big confusion for new comers. Templates in KK is not straightforward. The manual shows how to assign parameters to controls without showing how to call them inside DAW.

Any clue?


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 29, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> In the standalone KK, I created a template, assigned parameters to knobs/buttons, and called it "Ark". My intention is to use a unified template for all the controls in Ark libraries. Once done with the template, it's automatically saved (no save button). Now, I opened KK inside Cubase and have no clue how to call the template. I searched everywhere in the KK plugin but couldn't find any. However, I found the Knob tab besides the Plugin tab and I expected to see my template. All knobs are empty as if they need to be configured from scratch. I couldn't see the MIDI tab (where I created the template in standalone) in the plugin version. How can I call the template I created?
> 
> ...


If you made a template, then you have to turn the keyboard to Midi rather than plugin status. Once you have pressed the Midi button then you should be able to cycle through your templates by using the preset buttons on your keyboard. 

If you want to use the KK software in your DAW, then you have to load KK as your instrument plugin and then load the actual instrument you want into the KK plugin. And you have to select Plugin on the keyboard.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Mar 29, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> If you made a template, then you have to turn the keyboard to Midi rather than plugin status. Once you have pressed the Midi button then you should be able to cycle through your templates by using the preset buttons on your keyboard.
> 
> If you want to use the KK software in your DAW, then you have to load KK as your instrument plugin and then load the actual instrument you want into the KK plugin. And you have to select Plugin on the keyboard.



Ok, I have done it exactly like you said but I still can't control the patch (or the actual instrument) in this mode. When I shifted back to Plugin mode, my template doesn't reflect the knobs in that mode. For example, in the template, I configured Close and AB mic positions on the 1st and the 2nd knobs respectively. I expected to see those knobs reflected in the Plugin mode but that didn't happen. I started to realize that templates are mainly useful in live performance in MIDI mode, not inside DAW.

Am I correct?


----------



## HarmonyCore (Mar 29, 2020)

Actually, Ark libraries are supposed to be NKS-ready libraries, which means they integrate well with KK so I can see every knob preconfigured for me. I have no problem with Ark 2, it integrates pretty well.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 29, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> Ok, I have done it exactly like you said but I still can't control the patch (or the actual instrument) in this mode. When I shifted back to Plugin mode, my template doesn't reflect the knobs in that mode. For example, in the template, I configured Close and AB mic positions on the 1st and the 2nd knobs respectively. I expected to see those knobs reflected in the Plugin mode but that didn't happen. I started to realize that templates are mainly useful in live performance in MIDI mode, not inside DAW.
> 
> Am I correct?


I use my templates all the time in the DAW. In fact this is the main way I use templates. I rarely use the KK software inside or outside the DAW. Mostly I use it to create templates.

If you load the KK plugin and load your instrument in it, you get the NKS version. If you want to use your template, then just load up your instrument into the DAW however you normally do (say, in Kontakt), hit the Midi button on the keyboard, and then select your template using the preset buttons on the keyboard.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 29, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I use my templates all the time in the DAW. In fact this is the main way I use templates. I rarely use the KK software inside or outside the DAW. Mostly I use it to create templates.
> 
> If you load the KK plugin and load your instrument in it, you get the NKS version. If you want to use your template, then just load up your instrument into the DAW however you normally do (say, in Kontakt), hit the Midi button on the keyboard, and then select your template using the preset buttons on the keyboard.


I should add that you don't need the KK software open at all to use templates you have created. They are simply available when you have the keyboard in Midi mode.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Mar 29, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I rarely use the KK software inside or outside the DAW. Mostly I use it to create templates.



I actually must use KK plugin in DAW in order to control the DAW itself and browsing libraries.



jbuhler said:


> If you want to use your template, then just load up your instrument into the DAW however you normally do (say, in Kontakt), hit the Midi button on the keyboard, and then select your template using the preset buttons on the keyboard.



If I use Kontakt plugin instead, this will cancel the purpose of Kontrol and I will not be able to control both DAW and libraries.

I've tried both scenarios.

1- Opened KK as a plugin in DAW and hit "MIDI" button. *Result:* Found my template in KK but couldn't control the parameters in the patch as I configured.

2- Opened Kontakt as a plugin in DAW and hit "MIDI" button. *Result:* Disabled the Plugin button and cancelled the KK purpose.

I think I am missing something minor but still don't what it is.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Mar 29, 2020)

I believe I can't use templates once I load KK as DAW plugin. I will always use the NKS version of knobs. That's how I see it so far.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 29, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> I actually must use KK plugin in DAW in order to control the DAW itself and browsing libraries.


Then you need to use the NKS functionality.




> If I use Kontakt plugin instead, this will cancel the purpose of Kontrol and I will not be able to control both DAW and libraries.


only for the plugins that you don't use KK for (that is, that aren't NKS.) You can still control the DAW. All the transport functions and so forth work with the DAW when you are in Midi mode.



> I've tried both scenarios.
> 
> 1- Opened KK as a plugin in DAW and hit "MIDI" button. *Result:* Found my template in KK but couldn't control the parameters in the patch as I configured.


This is because you are using KK. If in this patch you open the instrument straight into Kontakt you will be able to use your template.


> 2- Opened Kontakt as a plugin in DAW and hit "MIDI" button. *Result:* Disabled the Plugin button and cancelled the KK purpose.


Yes, as I understand it, the templates exist so that you can use the functionality of the keyboard without using the KK software, that is, for those instruments that are not NKS compatible or you are like me and dislike the KK software.

No, I don't think you missed anything except that you don't like that the templates aren't really designed to be used with the KK software, since the KK software is designed to provide mappings automatically.


----------



## HarmonyCore (Mar 29, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Then you need to use the NKS functionality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That makes an absolute sense. I think I got your point now. In other words, I have to use Kontakt plugin always (not KK) and my keyboard will stiil control both DAW and non-NKS libraries. Exactly !!! that's the part I am missing. My brain refuses the fact that KK can also control non-NKS in MIDI mode. LOL

I will give this a try and let you know. 

Thanks a lottttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## HarmonyCore (Mar 30, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> That makes an absolute sense. I think I got your point now. In other words, I have to use Kontakt plugin always (not KK) and my keyboard will stiil control both DAW and non-NKS libraries. Exactly !!! that's the part I am missing. My brain refuses the fact that KK can also control non-NKS in MIDI mode. LOL
> 
> I will give this a try and let you know.
> 
> Thanks a lottttttttttttttttttttttttttt



Everything is working nice, except a minor issue, which is I have to manually "Learn" the parameters each time I add a Kontakt track. I thought a template is a "Create Once, Apply to All" approach. Again, maybe I am still missing something or it's like this by design.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 30, 2020)

HarmonyCore said:


> Everything is working nice, except a minor issue, which is I have to manually "Learn" the parameters each time I add a Kontakt track. I thought a template is a "Create Once, Apply to All" approach. Again, maybe I am still missing something or it's like this by design.


The template should contain all the assignments for the keyboard—setting knob 1, say to CC11, setting the guidelights, etc—but it won't map assignments for the Kontakt instrument itself. Most Kontakt instruments come with a set of assignments for the most used parameters, but you have to assign others. To avoid having to remake these assignments, you have to save a new version of the Kontakt instrument with any assignments you made to the Kontakt instrument.


----------

